# Hiking



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Todays pictures

Can you see me now?










Ripley










Riddick










Cooling off










Awesome foursome










Some from Sunday

Rocky and his wild hog foot










Racing










Sunset


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

What a FUN day for them all...great pics.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww looks like they had a blast! I love that sunset, I'm a sucker for a gorgeous sunset!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Your dogs are gorgeous and look like they are having a blast.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful sunset!
Awesome pictures. Looks like everyone had lots of 
fun hiking!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

I love your pictures and your crew. :happy:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures and love the smoke trails in the sunset. Looks like every one is having a good time. But someone has a boo boo.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow beautiful dogs, great pics. I love taking my girls hiking and camping! Its so fun!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Those photos are fantastic. I just have one question. Shouldn't a greyhound be winning the race??


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous pictures! they looked like they had a wonderful time


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Glad to see someone else on the forum with greyhounds!!
By the way fabulous pics of your tribe.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Lovely pic's of cool dogs enjoying themselves. Thanks for posting. Have to ask though, do you worry about gators? We often go to places very similar to this, but I won't let Mol in the water, especially where there are a lot of reeds, she'd be the perfect meal size. Am I too paranoid?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaiters :croc: oh I would not like to deal with those things, scary. I'll take a rattle snake any day of the week. I don't think my dogs would be off the leash either. So big NO, I don't think your paranoid. But I don't know anything about it or the country there.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Lovely pic's of cool dogs enjoying themselves. Thanks for posting. Have to ask though, do you worry about gators? We often go to places very similar to this, but I won't let Mol in the water, especially where there are a lot of reeds, she'd be the perfect meal size. Am I too paranoid?


Certain parks we have to watch for gators. Been going to this one for years. It is a marsh and so far we have never seen one. Now the big lake on the back side of the 4000 acres does have big gators, but we don't go anywhere near there and the there are so many palmettos I doubt many gators would try to go thru them. 

The water is not very deep and not a lot of water, most of it dry grasses with some water and most of it dries completely out in the dry season. 

Here are some more of the water hole that keeps a little water year around, the rest are dried up now. It is mostly overrun by deer and hogs though.


----------



## AussieAshley (Oct 18, 2011)

What a beautiful bunch, looks like a lot of fun!


----------

